# Fluff Factory Thread for 2/28/05 Total Posted



## Trishy (Oct 15, 2002)

I'm sorry mamas, it has been a very long and slightly emotional day for me. I'm very tired and Megan's dd is sick so she is not around to start the new thread at midnight. I am going to go ahead and start this new thread so I can get in bed and get some well needed rest.


----------



## Boadicea (Mar 28, 2004)

Sleep well, mama!


----------



## Boadicea (Mar 28, 2004)

WAAAAHH! Alice stole my SCC dipes at the last second! :LOL

Enjoy them, mama.


----------



## MuhajibahMama (Sep 19, 2004)

In reference to the last post on the other thread...

If you know who the seller is, do a search on wahmchicks for the seller (ie. Freshies) and this will bring up any current auctions by the same seller. Click on one of those auctions and click on the sellers name to view their profile. In their profile is the option to view completed auctions. You can find out who won and for how much that way...even if it's not in your own control panel.


----------



## vkberes (Jun 26, 2004)

I hope you get some good sleep.

Now see me shaking my fist at WhimseyTyme! You little sniper sneak! :LOL Of course all said in good fun since I was trying to snipe the auction too.







:


----------



## Ok (Feb 6, 2004)

sleep vibes and get well vibes where needed









me, i' still mulling the Irish raffle lucky draw...please please let it be C's turn for a bit'o'Irish on his bum









In fact, there still lots of great auctions left.

Who is going for the fern'n'faerie package










nak


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *springmama*
WAAAAHH! Alice stole my SCC dipes at the last second! :LOL

Enjoy them, mama.









I saw it happenin' mama!! I was waiting for you to jump back in!! But we know that our in-house organic expert will love them well!!

PS...Alice...I've got one of Erica's OC fleece dipes and







it!! It's one of my faves!!


----------



## Boadicea (Mar 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jloveladycmc*
I saw it happenin' mama!! I was waiting for you to jump back in!! But we know that our in-house organic expert will love them well!!

PS...Alice...I've got one of Erica's OC fleece dipes and







it!! It's one of my faves!!
 








I tried but I missed it. Got the "this auction is closed" notice when I put in another bid. That stinker! :LOL Oh well, yes it is some consolation to know that she'll love 'em as much as I would have.


----------



## Boadicea (Mar 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ZenSizzled*
sleep vibes and get well vibes where needed









me, i' still mulling the Irish raffle lucky draw...please please let it be C's turn for a bit'o'Irish on his bum









In fact, there still lots of great auctions left.

Who is going for the fern'n'faerie package









nak

I







that Fern and Faerie package!! I am so, so tempted. We shall see ...









The KSS auction doesn't end until tomorrow, so we'll have to see how broke I am after that! :LOL


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

How many of you that have won something keep going back and drooling over it some more?!

I won this and am just in awe of the beauty and that it's actually going to be mine!!


----------



## Sophiasmomma (Jun 16, 2004)

Quote:

I won this and am just in awe of the beauty and that it's actually going to be mine
Im drooling over yours too! :LOL

I have a few things that I *might* win! They arent big items but all of them together is alittle more than I had budgeted myself for this







:


----------



## mom2orionplus1 (Sep 17, 2004)

That is gorgeous. I have gone back to my fairy KP. I think it is so pretty.


----------



## MuhajibahMama (Sep 19, 2004)

I'll admit to going back and peaking at my mocs! Mostly because I am trying to decide who will get them...my 4.5yr old or my 21mos old! :LOL

I love that quilt, but now I feel so unimaginative...I was at my quilt store last week (before the auctions) and picked up a great kiwi print...and I was thinking that I was going to have to search out more food prints and make a food quilt for my girls...but now it's been done...back to the drawing board...it's nice to know that it would have been as beautiful as I had imagined it!


----------



## Summertime Mommy (Dec 5, 2003)

There is an auction ending in the morning that I want soo bad. I have been watching it for days now and its still in my price range. I just know someone is going to outbid me. I am not even gonna say which one it is, but man I am drooling over it.


----------



## ChristinaB (Apr 14, 2004)

YAY! I won the Luxe moon set! I couldn't bid any higher so I was hoping I would get it








I also got the 7th Heaven Babies Dream catcher wool cover


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristinaB*
YAY! I won the Luxe moon set! I couldn't bid any higher so I was hoping I would get it








I also got the 7th Heaven Babies Dream catcher wool cover









Yay for you!!!


----------



## CaliMommie (Feb 11, 2004)

In reference to my question in the other thread~ someone answered that these dipes http://www.wahmchicks.com/item.php?S...cacba240088e89 must be fitteds b/c there is no PUL listed in the fabrics, but I thought there were also knit AIOs? What do you think?

AmiBeth


----------



## apmama (Jul 22, 2004)

I think you can get knit outer aio's but they'd have hidden pul or something else to make them "waterproof", like windpro or something. I think these are indeed fitted diapers. I'm sure you could email her to ask!


----------



## nicandboys (Mar 21, 2002)

I think they're fitteds, and I love that dragonfly print! My dd had an aio in that print when she was in diapers and I miss it. Despite the fact that it's considered girly, I think ds needs a diaper in that print too!

I finally won something!








Luxebaby

We got a small tester the other day and it fits ds like a dream, so I'm on the hunt for Luxe now!


----------



## CaliMommie (Feb 11, 2004)

Okay, another question, what doe sit mean by "hidden body layer"? I usually stick w/FBs, so I don't really know much about fitteds. I did email her & post a question at WAHMChicks, no response yet.









AmiBeth


----------



## mehndi mama (May 20, 2003)

Oh, I've been drooling over the Luxe! I only have 3 Luxe things - a T&T tester, some mama pads that were a Christmas present, and a cute little gray wool cover that just came as a baby gift. I wish I could afford beating out all you hyenas! :LOL If I could, I'd have a very Luxe stash!


----------



## mehndi mama (May 20, 2003)

AmiBeth, a hidden body layer is a layer of fabric that is the full size of the diaper, which gets sandwiched in between the inner & outer layers. Usually, the soaker pad gets stitched to the hidden layer.


----------



## nicandboys (Mar 21, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CaliMommie*
Okay, another question, what doe sit mean by "hidden body layer"? I usually stick w/FBs, so I don't really know much about fitteds. I did email her & post a question at WAHMChicks, no response yet.









AmiBeth


I _think_ it's the layer put in there to sew the hidden soaker to, to stabilize it so it doesn't bunch up. I don't sew(I wish I did though!) and could be wrong!


----------



## Sugarwoman (Mar 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nicandboys*
I finally won something!








Luxebaby










I love that! So beautiful!


----------



## apmama (Jul 22, 2004)

ooohhhh that dragonfly diaper was sooooo precious! Congrats mama!

Who won the tykies set with the frog dipe and matching t shirt? I totally forgot it was ending and wasn't watching! So, whose the lucky mama?


----------



## WhimsyTyme (Jun 2, 2004)

Okay, it is 2:40 a.m. and I was just successful in snagging the size small fruit basket. I got it for much less than I thought it would go for, especially with the other fruit basket going so high!

Now it is time for bed - DS got up about an hour and a half ago. Wish me the same luck in getting him to go to sleep so I can sleep!!!!

Phew! I am pooped (stalking'll do that to ya!) :LOL


----------



## kyle98sean02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Woo Hoo, I got the 3 custom knickernappies







I cant believe no one else gave me a run for my $ on them. I







those pockets to death







I guess I should keep my mouth shut until the next disposanot II auction closes.


----------



## chrissy (Jun 5, 2002)

trish! i hope everything is okay.

i finally won something! the first el bee queue jumper slot. woo hoo!







definitely organic velour. i'm thinking a pretty shade of blue or purple.









i bought 4 raffle tickets too. i'm such a bad raffle participant though. i always manage to convince myself that i'm going to win and then i never do. ah well, it's fun to dream anyway.


----------



## beachmama (Sep 18, 2002)

I don't need diapers, but kept getting outbid on some awesome clothing.

I may go for some silks or those wool felted eggs in a bit again!

If I had a newborn I'd snag this newborn diaper soaker set

It just looks perfect


----------



## WhimsyTyme (Jun 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beachmama*
I don't need diapers, but kept getting outbid on some awesome clothing.

I may go for some silks or those wool felted eggs in a bit again!

If I had a newborn I'd snag this newborn diaper soaker set

It just looks perfect










I know it is really awesome! Our new babe is going ot be a boy or I would be all over it!!! Love the colors and the workmanship looks fabulous!


----------



## tnrsmom (Apr 8, 2002)

I won this for Becca!! I am so excited to be getting some new fluff.








http://www.wahmchicks.com/item.php?i...3fefaca3f2a265


----------



## Ok (Feb 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tnrsmom*
I won this for Becca!! I am so excited to be getting some new fluff.








http://www.wahmchicks.com/item.php?i...3fefaca3f2a265

O, thats beautiful







Congrats!


----------



## WhimsyTyme (Jun 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tnrsmom*
I won this for Becca!! I am so excited to be getting some new fluff.








http://www.wahmchicks.com/item.php?i...3fefaca3f2a265


Too cute! That is gong to make for some soooo sweet pictures!!!!


----------



## mamaroni (Sep 12, 2003)

I can't believe it but I won some Luxe. I'm so psyched.

jesse and whimsy, those fruit salad sets are SO cute. and steph, love the dress/AIO set. and yeah chrissy on the elbee!! congrats to everyone!

I still have a few things in the highest-bid hopper so we'll see how it goes. I need to go get a few of those raffle tickets too.

trish, feel better! hope you got some







last night.


----------



## scheelimama (Aug 2, 2003)

I won the Family of Felted Mocs!!! They are going to be so cozy.







Does anyone know the seller name for Julie of Cushie Tushie. I was bidding on something and was the high bidder before I went to bed, but I forgot to put it in my watch list. I didn't get an email yet, but I also haven't got an email for the felted mocs and those I know I won.


----------



## WhimsyTyme (Jun 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scheelimama*
I won the Family of Felted Mocs!!! They are going to be so cozy.







Does anyone know the seller name for Julie of Cushie Tushie. I was bidding on something and was the high bidder before I went to bed, but I forgot to put it in my watch list. I didn't get an email yet, but I also haven't got an email for the felted mocs and those I know I won.


pb and j is her user name there and I believe here. I know I won this from her last night.









Congrats on the felted mocs - who is doing them for you?


----------



## tnrsmom (Apr 8, 2002)

We had been out of cloth for a few months because of rash issues but she is at least partially back in cloth now.







I figured that deserved a new dipe set. :LOL

Alisha, I debated that set so many times but finally told myself no since I have the pattern and yarn to make my own sitting on my table. I need to bid on items I can not make myself.:LOL I am sure you will love them as I have heard wonderful things about em.

Col, I can not wait to see that Luxe set IRL. I just bid on a couple more things. Now just waiting for the raffle tonight. Anyone know what time they are drawing?


----------



## Boadicea (Mar 28, 2004)

I got outbid on a TON of stuff after I went to bed last night. I'm so bummed -- I especially wanted that custom Fresh Moon set!! :cry

Oh well ... guess I'll just save my money for something else.


----------



## WhimsyTyme (Jun 2, 2004)

Ummmmmmm the raffle! I haven't seen anything on the time! I can't wait for them to announce the winner and am keeping my fingers crossed. DS so needs the fluff, his is literally falling apart. Between that and buying for the new babe.... Well, the raffle tickets were worth it any way you put it - charity there, charity here! :LOL


----------



## becca011906 (Mar 29, 2004)

http://www.wahmchicks.com/item.php?i...80553ee805dcd1 WOW this is beautiful! i wish i still had some pp!!! although these prolly wouldnt fit allison through the summer, i would be lucky if they fit her from now till may or june







oh well i got a skort and it was a 100% donated so i guess that was good enough~! LOL


----------



## tnrsmom (Apr 8, 2002)

Becky, those are very cute.

Whimsy, IKWYM about the raffle. I sold most of Becca's dipes and now here we are. :LOL I like raffles though because once I buy my tickets and donate, it is out of my hands, no more obsessing.


----------



## Ok (Feb 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tnrsmom*
Whimsy, IKWYM about the raffle. I sold most of Becca's dipes and now here we are. :LOL I like raffles though because once I buy my tickets and donate, it is out of my hands, no more obsessing.

You're better than me :LOL I'm fantasizing about that Irish raffle.







:

Meanwhile I'm still high bidder on a couple things, although a bit surprised to be so. But fully expecting to be outbid at the last moment and can't really spend anymore b/c I got a gorgeous set yesterday that took most of the free money.

I can afford what I've bid on, and would love the items dearly... but I'd also be happy for the FF auction Mamas if they could get even more money for those items. kwim?


----------



## tnrsmom (Apr 8, 2002)

Virg, that set is so gorgeous!! It will look so great on your little one.









I have started bidding on some of the really low auctions either bumping the price up or getting them for myself. I think the set I really want will be too high for me so I am putting my money elsewhere.


----------



## WhimsyTyme (Jun 2, 2004)

Well there are still one or two low bid items that we actually NEED. Tyring to get ready for babe can be stressful. I am torn between be able to afford them and uping the $$$ for charity.


----------



## tnrsmom (Apr 8, 2002)

I have a question about bidding. Twice now I have entered a maximum bid and then when I go to the auction it shows me as the high bidder but it is more than what my maximum was.







It is no big deal on the ones I have bid on as it has only been a dollar or so but has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## tnrsmom (Apr 8, 2002)

WT, what is your user name there?


----------



## WhimsyTyme (Jun 2, 2004)

Same as here







Yep, last night on the fruit set and something else in the last seconds I was bidding to get some things and the bids came back higher w/ me as the winner. When I checked the history, there wasn't any activity by anyone else. Hmmmmmmm.....


----------



## imp&pixie (May 6, 2004)

Well, I spent more than I had budgeted







but it's all good







. I got some great fluff and was able help AFO at the same time.

How do we find out who wins the raffle? Did she say it would be posted on the main Fluff Factory page?


----------



## tnrsmom (Apr 8, 2002)

Monique, it will be posted on the main page. So are you going to tell us what you won??









WT, I loved that fruit set but was not sure it would fit B. Glad you got it. Very strange about the bidding.


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

What raffle(s) are you all talking about??


----------



## imp&pixie (May 6, 2004)

I loved those fruit salad sets, too. If the first one with the soaker had been bigger I would have been all over it (I was looking for wool and dipes.)

I won a Benjamuffins daytime diaper, a Knitwitz soaker and felted mocs, and a custom spot with Renate at Nanas Woolies







. I can't wait to get my new fluff.


----------



## WhimsyTyme (Jun 2, 2004)

I sure wish I had known about the mocs before late last night. I never really left the Charity Diapering and 100% sections. Now that I have ventured out into theh Charity Clothing, I see I missed some fabulous things.

I am really contemplating seeing if I can order some mocs. Who did them? Is there some type of skid protection on the bottom?

As for the raffle - it is going to be posted, but when!? :LOL


----------



## chrissy (Jun 5, 2002)

oh such cute fluff!!

Stephanie, you will







that VK set. i bought a dress/AIO set from her site a few weeks ago and it is soooo darn cute!

Virg, that knitted set is just gorgeous!!

i loved the fruit salad sets too!

colleen, i







that sun luxe set! you are lucky that i forgot about it!







you and i both have a thing for suns.

cute cute cute felted mocs!

that is pretty weird about the bidding.


----------



## tnrsmom (Apr 8, 2002)

The raffle tickets were for sale yesterday. They sold 100 tickets for $5 each. Here is the link though to show what is included
http://www.thecushietushie.com/raffle.htm

Meredith from Knitwitzbaby did the mocs and they look awesome. I do not think they have no skid stuff on the bottom but you could always use some fabric paint if you are concerned.









The raffle will not be posted until this evening. I do not know an excat time though.


----------



## Ok (Feb 6, 2004)

Irish Raffle Information... tickets sold, drawing is sometime this afternoon by Marnie's 5yo. So if you're interested in tryng to bribe the picket, think 5yo who likes Buzz Lightyear.









Isn't that set'o'fluff AMAZING?


----------



## Ok (Feb 6, 2004)

O, How Sweet!! I did win the felted wool Easter Eggs. And I'll get 4! One for each child


----------



## BowNessMonster (Mar 5, 2002)

If I had won the felted mocs







I would have sewn leather or suede to the bottoms once I rec'd them.
I won the Cotton Candy TDD set, and everything I bid on from Abby's Cozys (yummy KAeAus soaps, wipes set and baby massage oil!) My sister's stash basket is going to RULE!!!







:
I'm still trying to win some playsilks and uhm, some other things







: I've kind of lost track of my bids LOL
Congrats to all the winners! We had a lot of fun doing this


----------



## hallesmom (Oct 27, 2003)

I can't wait til the drawing!!


----------



## Boadicea (Mar 28, 2004)

I am still patiently waiting for the raffle ... and for the KSS to end. I have a feeling that someone is going to swoop in at the last second and snipe it from me.

I have had so much fun watching these auctions, I'm kinda sad to see 'em end. I hope they made their goal and more!!!


----------



## Summertime Mommy (Dec 5, 2003)

Woo Hoo! I got my diaper!







I am so excited! It is going in my keepsake diaper stash for Willow.








http://www.wahmchicks.com/item.php?i...56d9b6679f7208


----------



## Boadicea (Mar 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Summertime Mommy*
Woo Hoo! I got my diaper!







I am so excited! It is going in my keepsake diaper stash for Willow.








http://www.wahmchicks.com/item.php?i...56d9b6679f7208

That's perfect! What a cool purchase.


----------



## WickidaWitch (Feb 16, 2002)

Look what I just won!!!!
http://www.wahmchicks.com/item.php?i...1274054b71ae87
It was a good fight for it right down to the last minute


----------



## allformyboys (Jun 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *springmama*
I am still patiently waiting for the raffle

winner has been announced....check the raffle page.


----------



## Nada (Oct 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~WickidaWitch~*
Look what I just won!!!!
http://www.wahmchicks.com/item.php?i...1274054b71ae87
It was a good fight for it right down to the last minute









That was me you were fighting. :LOL BTW, is it just for the one diaper?

Nada


----------



## Piffle (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~WickidaWitch~*
Look what I just won!!!!
http://www.wahmchicks.com/item.php?i...1274054b71ae87
It was a good fight for it right down to the last minute









Awesome score mama!!! What are you going to get?

If I won that slot I was dreaming about a ocv side snapping diaper dyed robin's egg blue with lime scallop stitching. I also was daydreaming about a pair of ocv underwear dyed blue. :LOL

NOT FOR ME!! For DS!! hehe.


----------



## WickidaWitch (Feb 16, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nada*
That was me you were fighting. :LOL BTW, is it just for the one diaper?

Nada

ONE diaper.


----------



## scheelimama (Aug 2, 2003)

Whimsytime, you sniped it from me! That's what I was trying to find out. I hope you enjoy it.







I spent too much anyway.


----------



## WickidaWitch (Feb 16, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Piffle*
Awesome score mama!!! What are you going to get?

If I won that slot I was dreaming about a ocv side snapping diaper dyed robin's egg blue with lime scallop stitching. I also was daydreaming about a pair of ocv underwear dyed blue. :LOL

NOT FOR ME!! For DS!! hehe.

I dont know. I am sure I will start a thread on what I should get soon.
I am pretty much an elbee virgin at the moment.
Just got my first medium this week.


----------



## WickidaWitch (Feb 16, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nada*
That was me you were fighting. :LOL BTW, is it just for the one diaper?

Nada

Thanks for a good fight btw. I figured you'd get me when I would have time to bid again








There is 1 auction left for #3


----------



## scrappinmomof3 (Apr 24, 2003)

Quote:

Meredith from Knitwitzbaby did the mocs and they look awesome. I do not think they have no skid stuff on the bottom but you could always use some fabric paint if you are concerned.
Stephanie has this right. I am asking the mamas who won the mocs (and who I am making mocs for) if they want something on the bottom, and I am using fabric paint. It can be reapplied over time, if necessary.


----------



## weetzie (May 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *springmama*
I got outbid on a TON of stuff after I went to bed last night. I'm so bummed -- I especially wanted that custom Fresh Moon set!! :cry

Oh well ... guess I'll just save my money for something else.









I've been thinking of you and feeling sooooo guilty. I promise that it will be cherished.


----------



## imp&pixie (May 6, 2004)

Congrats to Chelsea for winning the raffle! Her babe is gonna have a super cushed tush!

And I was going to mention about the non-skid thing on the mocs, but since Meredith hopped in here I don't have to.


----------



## CaliMommie (Feb 11, 2004)

Someone got the wipes I was bidding on~ I was at the dr w/the boys b/c they are both sick, so I thought that might happen







Still have a few things I am the high bidder on, though.

AmiBeth


----------



## wildthing (Feb 16, 2003)

I won the awesome tie-dyed toddler set from Tye Dye Dreams That will look so cute on Landen this summer. The shirt will b a little big, but that shirt and a snappied pre-fold, on the sand, at the beach.....yeah, I can't wait to take that picture!

I also won this beautiful yarn from Fabriconnection I love those colors, so unique! I can't wait to get these.









I have to go see what else is left. This has been such a fun week!!!!! It has been so amazing to see the generosity from all around. I wish I could see the faces on the people at the orphanage when they find out how much is coming.







to everyone!

edited to fix the TDD auction link


----------



## apcanadianmamma (Sep 30, 2004)

I won this for my little bug









http://www.wahmchicks.com/item.php?i...63767f8e1dadfe

I think he will look so cute in it. I'm a little sad that I didn't snag any diapers but DH is buying me birthday fluff so at least I have that to look forward too









I'm thinking the $5000 goal must have been more than reached...that is awesome!


----------



## mamaroni (Sep 12, 2003)

wow, once again I'm amazed my bid stuck. . . I got a fussybutt .







of course, I'd love for it to be the YPA one, but what can I say since it's all for charity!

this has been SO much fun.


----------



## scrappinmomof3 (Apr 24, 2003)

So....tomorrow... will there be withdrawals? I know there will be for me!

But you know what? It was FUN! It was awesome! and of course, it isn't over yet!


----------



## mamaroni (Sep 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scrappinmomof3*
So....tomorrow... will there be withdrawals? I know there will be for me!

But you know what? It was FUN! It was awesome! and of course, it isn't over yet!









heck yeah! so, I guess we all go back to the TP and regularly scheduled stockings now!

Oh, I also did the feed a baby for a month thing for AFO. It's amazing that $5 can feed a baby for a whole month.


----------



## WhimsyTyme (Jun 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scheelimama*
Whimsytime, you sniped it from me! That's what I was trying to find out. I hope you enjoy it.







I spent too much anyway.









: Oh no mama! What did I take?


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

I don't know whether I am relieved or sad to see it all end! It was totally overwhelming and I am sure I missed some good stuff.

Mostly I am awed and overwhelmed by the generosity of all the mamas, buyers and sellers







I am so proud of everyone! Thanks to all those WAHMs who made it happen


----------



## Boadicea (Mar 28, 2004)

:







: I WON!!!!! I WON, I WON, I WON!!!!







:







:

Ohhhh, I cannot wait to put this on Gemma!!! I am going to be absolutely on pins and needles until it arrives.

I just absolutely







the colors in this soaker. Living in North Dakota, we get the opportunity to see the Northern Lights quite often, and Karen did such a fantastic job of capturing the colors and the progression of one color into another. Really gorgeous!

Okay, I think I am through now. My checkbook can't take any more of a beating. :LOL


----------



## KensJen (Dec 1, 2003)

April, that soaker is GORGEOUS!!!!

Can't wait to see the photos! And you are soooo generous!!


----------



## Ok (Feb 6, 2004)

April: Many Congrats! WooHoo!!







Can't wait to see the pictures. (and go ahead and splurge on the insurance, eh? :LOL )


----------



## radish (Sep 19, 2002)

Yay for the KSS Arpil!! And I love what you said a few days ago about not "spending" on dipes but DONATING!!!









I won the MM pink shorts...







Sorry Beverly (ddandme), I will definitley consider you when (if) I sell


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

Oh April that soaker is sooo pretty, it took my breath away!

I'd be splurging on insurance too


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

I am so sad I am not flush with cash to donate enough to win that MM/Baby Bloomrs Cafe au Lait set! It's like my dream set...[see my username]







it's so cute.


----------



## ddandme (Oct 13, 2004)

I've always got my fingers crossed that they won't fit your dd as perfectly as the name perfection pants implies! Please please Regina, pm me if you need to sell them!! I'd buy them in a heartbeat.


----------



## ddandme (Oct 13, 2004)

And April a big Whoo Whoo for you. I know that you will LOVE that soaker, it is so pretty and for a great cause!!


----------



## WhimsyTyme (Jun 2, 2004)

I can't wait to get my goodies and post some pics. Some of it is going to have to wait a while to be worn







.

I had fun. It was for a good cause. With things being so thight here with my unexpected surgery a week ago, I still managed to justify where the $$$ were going and that felt good.

*






















I am, as usual, floored by the generosity of the WHAMs and mamas here!





























I am so very proud to be a part of this kind and loving community.





















*

It has been a great opprtunity to get to talk, via email, with some of the WHAMs and be introduced to WHAMs that I haven't tried yet. These mamas are so very GENUINE and nice.







Again, it warms my heart....







.

I did manage to get something for each of the boys. Believe me, it was NEEDED! We are just now starting the babe's stash and he could be here as early as June. And DS#1 - well as I have said before, his stash is falling apart from losts of pre-us love and lots of our love as well. We still have a way to go on both.
















I also managed to score an item or two for the Diaper Fairy to send







. I have helped a couple of mamas out before, but with used/pre-loved items. It is going to be fun fairying with "new" goodies!


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

I only got 1 item but it was something I really wanted and I'm thrilled with it!







I can't wait for it to get here.

I am anxious to see how much they have raised because I have a feeling it is way more than there original goal!! Which is so awesome!


----------



## tuffykenwell (Oct 23, 2002)

I only managed to win one thing (I might have to go surfing through what is left to finish spending my money LOL!) but it is just so very beautiful! I feel kind of guilty because I didn't mention it all week because I just knew if I mentioned it that it would skyrocket way above what I could pay (but certainly a whole heck of a lot closer to what it is actually worth!!) Anyway...here it is . Isn't it wonderful! I know it will be quite awhile before Niamh actually fits into it but it was just so darned cute that I HAD to have it!!

Steph


----------



## jessicaSAR (Mar 14, 2004)

Well I think we should definitely have a virtual fashion show when all this fluff arrives. I really enjoyed this event. I don't do too much hyena fluff, but the charity auctions alleviate all my consumerist angst. :LOL I was a little bummed about losing out on the TDD dress set last night, but I have two beautiful little TDD pieces on the way (a flat and a T) and the fantastic HOT yellow auction with the knittybitty soaker and tykie monkey dipes. A big







to everyone who gave so generously!!


----------



## 2sweetgrrls (Apr 29, 2004)

*squeal*

I won the 6-pack of custom Princess & Pea fitteds!!





















I was so sad over losing the mocs, this makes up for it!!









I too, am proud to be a part of this generous community; love to everyone!


----------



## Ok (Feb 6, 2004)

Mama friends









Don't quit yet. Theres still some sweet fluff'n'stuff that needs a generous home for







boy: and







girl:

Now go bid


----------



## clynnr (Apr 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imp&pixie*
Congrats to Chelsea for winning the raffle! Her babe is gonna have a super cushed tush!

I WON! I WON! I WON! I WON!!!!!!!!

I can't believe it!!!! I only bought one ticket, and like one of the PP's said, I bought it and then forgot about it because it was out of my hands! Until I got the e-mail.....

I'M SO EXCITED!!!!
I've never had a custom knit soaker before--I don't even know how to measure for it!







And all that other cool fluff.... Wow!!! What generous WAHM's!!! This is too cool.


----------



## Ok (Feb 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clynnr*
I WON! I WON! I WON! I WON!!!!!!!!

I can't believe it!!!! I only bought one ticket, and like one of the PP's said, I bought it and then forgot about it because it was out of my hands! Until I got the e-mail.....

I'M SO EXCITED!!!!
I've never had a custom knit soaker before--I don't even know how to measure for it!







And all that other cool fluff.... Wow!!! What generous WAHM's!!! This is too cool.









Color me GREEN w/ envy. Serious envy.









If theres anything you don't want that you'd "sell" for a donation to AFO, let us know.









In all serious, Happy St Patrick's Day and Many Congrats!


----------



## Boadicea (Mar 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ZenSizzled*
April: Many Congrats! WooHoo!!







Can't wait to see the pictures. (and go ahead and splurge on the insurance, eh? :LOL )

Thanks for the many congrats, mamas!!! I am still so excited, I feel like I am floating!

And as my grandmother would say, you can bet your bupcus I'll be springing for the insurance on that one! :LOL


----------



## Ok (Feb 6, 2004)

Wow... 40 mins left for Luxe/TDD kanji
And an Elbee line jumper
Cafe au Lait
Benjamuffins (for Mamas that haven't tried these, they are sweet day diapers)
A LBFW custom... not enough yarn for me to get shorts in C's size or I'd be all over this
dragon fitted (too small for us, or else







)
black AIO (so cool, but no AIOs here)

ETC









GO... NOW... BID... HIGHER


----------



## Boadicea (Mar 28, 2004)

Stop encouraging me! :LOL

I don't have enough money to outbid Kate on the Luxe or Elbee or the coffee set anyway -- she is a formidable opponent! But they are soooooo tempting!!!!


----------



## Boadicea (Mar 28, 2004)

Who got the Fern and Faerie pattern basket, anyway? I forgot to add it to my watch list.


----------



## mom to 3 boys (Feb 7, 2005)

Yowzers!! Someone needs to bid on this!!


----------



## My3babes (Jun 29, 2004)

Link..


----------



## Taosmama (May 2, 2002)

Congrats everyone!

Chelsea, enjoy that HUMONGOUS basket o'fluff!

I quietly sniped the Sit On Knits custom slot because I really really want a skort for dd, and the medium skort listed was too small! And I'm excited about winning the Tykie Wet Bag set in the Sisters of the Wild Frontier print, because I already have a dipe to match and a pair of pants coming from Terri at FMBG.

So, what's the total raised for AFO? Anyone know yet?


----------



## pittsburghgirl (Jan 25, 2005)

Congrats April on the KSS soaker. What a beautiful item and a great donation!

This was my first FF auction, I won the Benjamuffins Large Day/Night set and the Large Inchworm Nightdreamer. (Theme: I am ready to try CD's at night, finally!)

Nightdreamer

Day/night set

I was expecting to have to pay more, no one bid me up to my max! So, I'm going to pay my max bid amounts and ask them to apply the extra $ to charity.


----------



## summiebee (Nov 21, 2003)

http://www.wahmchicks.com/item.php?i...bb7a88ab86bc1f


----------



## summiebee (Nov 21, 2003)

it's 100% too! They are very generous Mamma's.


----------



## mom to 3 boys (Feb 7, 2005)

Thanks summiebee!!


----------



## Boadicea (Mar 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pittsburghgirl*
I was expecting to have to pay more, no one bid me up to my max! So, I'm going to pay my max bid amounts and ask them to apply the extra $ to charity.

That is such an excellent, generous idea, mama!









(And thanks for the congrats!







)


----------



## My3babes (Jun 29, 2004)

I didnt see where it was a charity auction.. Am I missing something..

Great basket!!


----------



## Boadicea (Mar 28, 2004)

I actually can't find it anywhere on the site unless I use that link.







So if you're missing something, so am I, Stacy!


----------



## mom to 3 boys (Feb 7, 2005)

She emailed everyone on their yahoo group to let everyone know that it is 100% charity, but it went in the wrong catagory.

Here was her email:

Good evening everyone, I made a boo boo. Tracey and I have listed a
auction at www.wahmchicks.com for their charity event. However, this
was the first time I have listed with wahmchicks and I accidently
listed the auction in the wrong category. So, please check out our
auction and remember 100% of the winning bid goes to Aid For Orphans:
Fluff Factory's goal is to raise $5000 to help refurbish the
handicapped infant/toddler room
at the Kherson Orphanage in Russia. Please bid generously for these
special children!

here is the link to the auction! Please let everyone know!
http://www.wahmchicks.com/item.php?i...bb7a88ab86bc1f

It is in this catagory : Momma things / Gifts


----------



## mehndi mama (May 20, 2003)

No totals as of yet - people are still billing their winning bidders, and calculating their individual totals. Keep an eye on FF participants' sig lines, though - we usually put the total in our sig for a while, once everything is tallied


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

This is the best part IMO


----------



## mom2orionplus1 (Sep 17, 2004)

I sniped the Luxe Kanji set. Do you still love me, Kate?







:


----------



## momtokay (Apr 29, 2003)

uh, i just won my first auction at wahmchicks. so can someone please tell me how i pay for said auction.







will the wahm contact me? i wasn't sure if i was going to get anything since dd is potty training, but i found an clothing auction i just couldn't resist.







tia!!


----------



## Boadicea (Mar 28, 2004)

The seller will most likely contact you. If you just can't wait :LOL you can email the seller via the link provided in the auction.







Congrats, mama!


----------



## Boadicea (Mar 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom2orionplus1*
I sniped the Luxe Kanji set. Do you still love me, Kate?







:

I'm sure her PayPal account loves you beyond reason!







:


----------



## pittsburghgirl (Jan 25, 2005)

Well, I saw this didn't have any bids, so I had to....

Soaker - reds

DS is going from one wool cover a week ago to multiple longies, soakers, shorts in no time at all!


----------



## momtokay (Apr 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *springmama*
The seller will most likely contact you. If you just can't wait :LOL you can email the seller via the link provided in the auction.







Congrats, mama!

thanks much!!


----------



## LuvMy2Kidz (May 2, 2003)

They're working on an estimated total...should have a solid estimate tomorrow


----------



## allformyboys (Jun 17, 2003)

Well I think it is safe to say that the orphans will have a new handicap room, I am pretty sure we met our goal!


----------



## Trishy (Oct 15, 2002)

I am going to leave this open instead of starting a new thread since everything is wrapping up.


----------



## 2girlsandnowaboy (Sep 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clynnr*
I WON! I WON! I WON! I WON!!!!!!!!

I can't believe it!!!! I only bought one ticket, and like one of the PP's said, I bought it and then forgot about it because it was out of my hands! Until I got the e-mail.....
)

Congratulations. I guess I can stop waiting for my e-mail saying I won. :LOL Enjoy you have some incredible pieces coming. That will be an adorable soaker.


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom2orionplus1*
I sniped the Luxe Kanji set. Do you still love me, Kate?







:

OMG yes! My PP account thanks you :LOL

I decided to bid on three things before I went to bed, fully expecting to be outbid and I end up winning two of them







Let me tell you, that was a surprise when I woke up this morning.

I am not even going to tell you my grand total for this event but I am going to have some very nice fluff coming to my house as soon as I sell my car to pay for it all :LOL

Can we say WAGON? I can!! (ok, I will make an exception for some OC Bottombumpers though)


----------



## Momsteader (Dec 13, 2002)

Thank you!







Thank you!







Thank you!









Our estimated total is just over $10,000!!!!!!!!
With more coming in!!!!!

We are all just THRILLED at the level of participation in this event. It's been a fabulous outpouring of love from everyone. The event has surpassed even our wildest dreams! Final totals will not be out for about 10 days, but tentatively $5000 will go to the Kherson children's room, and a portion of the remainer to the Kherson infant feeding program and the rest to the Shevchenkovo orphanage for children ages 6-15. These children need basics like toiletries, pajamas, and school supplies.

The donations surely went far this event!!!! The infant feeding program was down to their last 2 mos of funding, and this will surely take them through the next year without a problem!

This is more than DOUBLE what we hoped to make. Thank you again to everyone who bid, listed, and participated in this fabulous event!

Thank you again to everyone! And a special thanks to Mothering and Cynthia for all the help with the event's promotion!


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

Whoohoooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

I am so happy for those children and so thankful to all the mamas who bid and the wahms who donated.







Tears of glee!


----------



## LuvMy2Kidz (May 2, 2003)




----------



## beachmama (Sep 18, 2002)

<----tears of Joy...that is amazing! Thanks generous Mama's!!


----------



## mommy2noah (Mar 10, 2004)

Wow!! That is so awesome! Congrats to everyone!!


----------



## vanilla (Aug 11, 2004)

WOW, that is awesome.


----------



## mom2orionplus1 (Sep 17, 2004)

That brings tears to my eyes too. I am so incredibly happy that this was such a successful event.

WTG Mamas!


----------



## wildthing (Feb 16, 2003)

I am simply speechless and touched beyond words by the generosity of all who participated. WAHMs and bidders alike showed what a great community the diapering mamas are. How awesome!


----------



## Lizzie3143 (Feb 27, 2003)

Omgosh you guys!! You did a great job!


----------



## Piffle (May 4, 2004)

<----- I'm crying b/c I'm so happy too!! :LOL


----------



## Ok (Feb 6, 2004)

Add me to the tearful w/ JOY JOY JOY list.

I know there was a lot of work that went on in the background to make this possible...not even just making beautiful products, but all the technical work and communications and so forth.

Many thanks to all the hardworking people who pulled this off!!!


----------



## momof2monkeys (Nov 7, 2004)

That is so WONDERFUL!!! I could not be happier and I am so proud of all of the generous mama's here! HURRAY!!!!!!!


----------



## mehndi mama (May 20, 2003)

Isn't this AWESOME!?!?!?! And all because of mamas like YOU!


----------



## sweetfeet (Jan 16, 2003)

Thats wonderful!


----------



## Azadeh (May 26, 2003)

Azadeh


----------



## mehndi mama (May 20, 2003)

HEY! Didja SEE?!!! Huh huh, didja didja?!?! (psst, look down







)


----------



## pb_and_j (Feb 13, 2003)

Amazing, utterly amazing! Never underestimate the power of some mamas w/ a dream!


----------



## jessicaSAR (Mar 14, 2004)

Wow wow wow!!!!


----------



## mom to 3 boys (Feb 7, 2005)

That is sooo wonderful!!!


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

AMAZING, simply amazing!!!!!
I am shaking I am so happy


----------



## Oceanone (Oct 24, 2002)

I am so happy, what a wonderful, wonderful cause. Congrats to all the Wahm's who worked so hard and it is so nice to be part of something like this, even just as a bidder/ buyer. Woohoo!


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

Holy crow! That is just amazing. WOOO-HOOO!


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

That is awesome!!!! Woohoo!


----------



## Danahen (Feb 1, 2004)

Yay!!!


----------



## allformyboys (Jun 17, 2003)

I AM JUST AMAZED!! I am going through withdrawls today, I am just SO happy we did it and then some! It wasn't just the FF mama's other people helped, and of course there were the bidders!







I am just so amazed, you guys don't know how much this means to those little children! I mean they have to eat watered down formula! But now we can say NOT THIS YEAR!!







ah: tears of joy again. LOL

Now who can't wait until July? LOL


----------



## KensJen (Dec 1, 2003)

AWESOME MAMAS!!!!






























Hey, what is in July????


----------



## mamaroni (Sep 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *allformyboys*
Now who can't wait until July? LOL

July? ohhhh, fill me in!!

$10,000 -- WOW that is just amazing. excellent work mamas!!


----------



## saharasky (Dec 20, 2002)

Not sure ...but I think the next fundraiser auctions are in July?


----------



## LuvMy2Kidz (May 2, 2003)

July is the next FF chairty auction fundraiser, last year we donated to Timothy House.


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

Woohoo!!!


----------



## chrissy (Jun 5, 2002)

how wonderful!!!

time to start saving for july then.


----------



## rachel (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## Boadicea (Mar 28, 2004)

That is SO awesome!!!







: WOW! I am just incredibly moved by the generosity of this community (the AP/CD/Natural Parenting community, that is).


----------



## allformyboys (Jun 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KensJen*
AWESOME MAMAS!!!!






























Hey, what is in July????

Oops sorry! July is our next event, we have them twice a year, Feb and July (last year we did Christmas in July) this year we have some extra special stuff in the works already (we started working to work through the withdrawls from this week LOL). I can't wait!







We keep trying to top our previous goal, well we have a BIG one to top now!


----------



## Rising Sun (Sep 15, 2003)

I have been moved to tears this morning! This is just amazing! I imagine those babies and children, and how much of a difference this will make for them. The thought of babies suffering just hurts me terribly... the thought of moms getting together to relieve that suffering and bring smiles to their faces warms my heart.

Thank every one of you! This just made my entire year!!!!

Teri - dashing to pick up my older kid from school now, no time to change sig.


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

This is an incredible example of what everyone's contribution can add up to. Granted, some people were able to spend much more than others, but when you add everyone's contributions together- that's a LOT of money. How awesome to be a part of something so generous.









ETA- the AFO website thanked FF for $2300 in donations- anyone know if they just haven't received the notification of the final amount? Is the $$ going anywhere else besides AFO?


----------



## allformyboys (Jun 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KayleeZoo*
This is an incredible example of what everyone's contribution can add up to. Granted, some people were able to spend much more than others, but when you add everyone's contributions together- that's a LOT of money. How awesome to be a part of something so generous.









ETA- the AFO website thanked FF for $2300 in donations- anyone know if they just haven't received the notification of the final amount? Is the $$ going anywhere else besides AFO?

The $2300 was LAST years total, payments are still coming in and we won't have the final total posted there for a few more days (until all the payments are in to AFO) the total looks like it is well over 10 thousand though.

ETA the site says

Quote:

*February 2004* was Fundraising-a-rific!!
First, on behalf of Aid for Orphans we want to express our heartfelt thanks to the WAHMs (Work-at-home-Moms) involved in the Fluff Factory auctions to raise monies for Aid for Orphans!
and goes on to say we raised $2300 but that was 2004!







2005 we have nearly multiplied that by FIVE!! YAY


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

:LOL Well, if I had read it correctly and noticed that it was last year's total, I wouldn't have been confused :LOL

This is why pg women shouldn't be in charge of stuff like heavy machinery or finances- at least ones who get as spacey as I do









yay! thanks for pointing it out to me marnie


----------



## BowNessMonster (Mar 5, 2002)

I have been near tears all day today every time I think of what we all pulled off, ladies!!!!







: WAHMs and bidders alike, we all made a huge difference. Thank you all so much!
here I go again







This was just an amazing experience, I'm so glad to have been a part of it!


----------



## ChristinaB (Apr 14, 2004)

I just want to say thank you to all you mamas who participated.. seller and bidders!


----------



## allformyboys (Jun 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KayleeZoo*
:LOL Well, if I had read it correctly and noticed that it was last year's total, I wouldn't have been confused :LOL

This is why pg women shouldn't be in charge of stuff like heavy machinery or finances- at least ones who get as spacey as I do









yay! thanks for pointing it out to me marnie









LOL well I hope yours goes away when your done being pregnant, Jett is 5 months old and I am still losing my wallet and keys at least 293 times a day. LOL but no problem, I am still just blown away at the total, I can't wait to see it 'up in lights' on the AFO site!


----------

